# How do I find out a bloodline



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

I have 2 pits. My female I adopted after Katrina so I have no idea what bloodline she is. Does anyone have an idea how I could find out??


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You cannot decipher a dog's bloodline by simply looking at it, if you do not have a legit pedigree there is no way to tell.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks!! And since she is a hurricane rescue there is no way for us to find out her parents. I would just really like to know. Thanks again.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

rhynes said:


> Thanks!! And since she is a hurricane rescue there is no way for us to find out her parents. I would just really like to know. Thanks again.


You can post a pic and the members can help you with opinions on the breed. Are we talking APBT, AMSTAFF, STAFFBULL, or AMERICAN BULLY?


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

thats my problem, I got her after Katrina from a pet rescue and thats all I know. To be honost I couldn't tell you the difference between them all.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

This is her


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She is beutiful, you should take some profile shots of her and some side shots can help too.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks! This is the best I have of her side. I would take new ones but she pregnant and about to pop! lol And this one she is in the snow (not used to that here) so she is standing funny


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

So what do you think American bully or APBT??


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

obviously she isnt bully. She is too tall and not stocky at all


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

GORGEOUS DOG!!! PROPS FOR ADOPTING!!


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Best Dog I could ever ask for!! She protects her home but at the same time has the biggest heart!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

nice doggie, i'd say she is aptb , just b/c of her traits..but as was said earlier , it's a next to impossible feet to try to figure out her BL with out knowing a direction to look into to. maybe if you knew something about her parents or something. i know down south they have alot of Coby's, eli's , gators, she's def. not looking like she's got bully lines in her, then again, looks can be deceving. but non the less kudo's to you for adopting and she's a great looking dog reguardless.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for your input!! I was just curious. People tell me a few BL she "could be". In the end it doesnt really matter. She is one of my children and I love her anyway!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

girl, that's all that matters at the end of the day is that she is yours. all you can do for her is help her breed and others that weren't so forunate. help pass along the 'good' and 'postive' news about our breed. 
your pup is a great example , look at what she has been thru,( and i lived thru the hurricans too, dont know if your from here or not) but she's a champ, and look how happy and well she is. it just goes to show its all about the person who owns them...you have to TEACH.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I live in the New Orleans Metro area!! When we seen her its was instant love. She was only 6 months old. i couldn't believe someone just left her behind! She was good with our son and after keeping her for 2 days we made the adoption final!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

rhynes said:


> Thanks! This is the best I have of her side. I would take new ones but she pregnant and about to pop! lol And this one she is in the snow (not used to that here) so she is standing funny


She could be mixed as well, maybe some lab in it or pointer.. she def looks more like the classic style APBTbody style in my opinion.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

That is what i always thought. I was never positive if she had lab tho. A friend of mine is an APBT/Lab mix and they look nothing alike. You know how shelters are if they look like a pit then they are labeled that way. It doesnt matter!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

rhynes said:


> That is what i always thought. I was never positive if she had lab tho. A friend of mine is an APBT/Lab mix and they look nothing alike. You know how shelters are if they look like a pit then they are labeled that way. It doesnt matter!


Now I am not 100% sure how accurate this is but there is DNA test for dogs called the wisdom panel mx or something like that. It is supossed to test for the DNA of 160+ breeds, now this is a bit different than the one from the youtube video which uses a mouth swab to collect skin cells from inside the cheeks. This DNA test is done by analyzing the blood, The Presa Canario I fostered had 12% english bulldog 15.5% Boxer and the rest was unknown so you might want to check it out. It is kind of pricey, my vet's office will do it for 120 and it takes 4 weeks for the results. Again, I don't know how accurate this test is but if you are really curious you could see what other breeds besides APBT could be in your dog's DNA. Now there is no DNA profile for the American Pitbull Terrier because of all the variations, I believe the closes thing to it are AMSTAFF and STAFFBULL panels but even those are from the AKC stock I am not mistaken, so most likely the test will reveal all the other breeds besides the APBT part.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks I will look into it. But like I said before it really doesn't matter. She isn't going anywhere even if she had poodle in her. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

rhynes said:


> Thanks I will look into it. But like I said before it really doesn't matter. She isn't going anywhere even if she had poodle in her. lol


Off course :clap:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Very pretty girl..


So you bred her without papers? I thought rescues spayed the dogs before the adopted them out...


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Her being bred was not on purpose and after Katrina they had so many rescue centers around here they couldn't spay/neuter all the animals. We elected to take her without getting her spayed. As for her being bred. Someone stole her from us. Luckily she has a chip in her neck and someone called it in. Needless to say we got her back 3 weeks later, pregnant. We know she was bred with another apbt. I didnt have the heart to abort her pregnancy. We have friends and family who are taking the puppies.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i would be careful tho, if these ppl stole her from you , they are likely to do it again after the pups...i'd keep her under lock and key.


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea we don't let our dogs out anymore if we aren't home. I ran to the store and it happened. We also have a padlock on the gate now.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

rhynes said:


> Yea we don't let our dogs out anymore if we aren't home. I ran to the store and it happened. We also have a padlock on the gate now.


Yeah that happened to me in Phoenix, but I never got mine back.

Just remember you do live in NOLA and there are people there that will take Pits on a spur. It's the number one stolen dog in the country but the statistics in NOLA are really high.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea one of my males got stolen and i was only gone for about 30 mins. long enough to run to town and pick up the hubby from work and came back our kennel lock was cut and my lil' man was gone. i put up flyers for a good month afterwards, even tho i knew no one would turn him in...it still hurts to think about what he feel into ...


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea it sucks! If they are stealing them that just means they are up to no good. I was lucky I got her back. The only bad thing is the pups. This was not something we were expecting or planning. But, we will make the best of the situation. We have a good 5 or 6 people in our circle of friends and family that would like one.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

rhynes said:


> Yea it sucks! If they are stealing them that just means they are up to no good. I was lucky I got her back. The only bad thing is the pups. This was not something we were expecting or planning. But, we will make the best of the situation. We have a good 5 or 6 people in our circle of friends and family that would like one.


Just a suggestion, since they are your friends and you can speak openly to them...please have them all altered. NOLA's rescues have Free spay and neuterings all the time for Pit Bulls. So they can't complain about money.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yes i second that...please get them fixed. kolby isn't , but i just like the way an intact male looks,i like that drive. when i do get a female she will be fixed, no questions about it....


----------



## rhynes (Nov 12, 2009)

We are getting Missy fixed after this!! And we have already dicussed it with them. The females will all be fixed. The males on the other hand... some of them feel there is no point in fixing a male dog. I have been wanting to get mine fixed. Although I think we will leave our male. Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rhynes said:


> We are getting Missy fixed after this!! And we have already dicussed it with them. The females will all be fixed. The males on the other hand... some of them feel there is no point in fixing a male dog. I have been wanting to get mine fixed. Although I think we will leave our male. Thanks for all the advice!!


Thats great. The females are the most important IMO. The males can make pups, but at least having those females done for sure will save hundreds of possible puppies that could be born.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i agree! that's why i am very addamit about getting our female fixed when we get her. But i just like the way the males look intact. JMO. but i have kolby as a bit of a deterant for when it's just me and the kids home alone, besides, he's such a sissy he needs all the help he can get when it comes to being 'big and bad'...hehe...


----------

